# Moving long objects like seamless paper



## kevinkt (Jan 23, 2012)

I want to buy a long sheet of seamless paper (10x20), but it's impossible to fit it into my car.

What do you usually do? Do you have your own production vehicle? Is there a good way to move it without damaging it?


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 23, 2012)

Home studio.  Make them come to you.


----------



## openingshok (Jan 23, 2012)

4x10 pvc tubes at home depot.  The end caps are snug enough to just slip on without glueing.  I have a roof rack, but you can use foam blocks and strap them to your roof.  Works great and is cheap!!


----------



## KmH (Jan 23, 2012)

Seamless is usually 107" by 12 yards. That's just under 9 feet wide and though it's all on a roll it's 36 feet. Savage Seamless Background Paper, 107" wide x 12 yards, Fashion Gray, #56

Savage also makes 53" x 12 yrd and 140" x 12 yrd rolls. They also have some 107" x 50 yrd rolls too.

It comes in a long round shipping tube.

I strapped mine to the top of my vehicle when I wanted to to take it somewhere away from the studio.


----------



## CCericola (Jan 23, 2012)

I bought a van.


----------



## kevinkt (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks for the help!


----------



## Derrel (Jan 24, 2012)

Open the back window. Put one end of the shipping carton down where a passenger's feet would go...the other end rides sticking out the window...works for me...


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 24, 2012)

Musiln might just be easier to transport 'on location' shoots  I bought 'diamond cloth' and it doesn't wrinkle, awesome for backdrop.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 24, 2012)

I've moved rolls in rather small cars.  A Honda Fit and a Nissan Versa.  By putting the end of the roll up on the dash, against the windshileld, there was just enough room to close the back door/hatch.


----------

